# Garden snails Can we feed them to fish?



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

well like the title says.. is it safe to feed fish garden snails??in this case "fahaka puffer" since i seen some in my backyard i was just curious... we dont use pesticides in the garden and dont think the neighbors do eather..

Thx again philly


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

impossible to tell where theyve been or what theyve eaten or what parasites theyre carrying, so i wouldnt
if you really want to feed snails its safest to buy ramshorns from charles and mykiss and start breeding them


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah tru that thanks... figured he had the munchies to and wanted a diff snack 
ramshorns are lil small i think.. but i did start a cray set up!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

could try apple snails if u want bigger ones theyre pretty easy to breed
gl on the cray project


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko is right, t's a bad idea. Even if you lived on pristine woodland with nary a chemical for klicks in any direction, there are any number of transferable organisms that could potentially harm your fish.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

What about frozen escargot for people?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know of any parasites terrestrial snails ( garden snails ) can transfer to fish.. They should be safe to feed to your fahaka as long as they have not been exposed to snail baits or other pesticides that might be harmful. Pond snails can carry parasites; often as a multi-stage infection from birds droppings to aquatic snails to fish.. Parasites that are found in aquatic snails are not found in the garden snail. Aquatic snails can be a source of infection in fish, but seldom are any kept and bred in aquariums will be a source, unless a parasite is brought in on new plants to begin the infection cycle between fish and snail.. that, fortunately is rare . 
Garden snails do not host any parasites I know of that have any aquatic or fish infecting stage .. Land snails may harbour a parasite that affects you if you eat it ( escargot), but not your fish .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i feed them to my fahaka all the time . would gather like hundreds of them them, i would put them in a strainer run very hot water on them for like 5 min so, all the air will release so that they all sink. my fahaka loved them


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, if anyone wants aquarium snails, we have millions of little ones available for free, and they breed like crazy. PM me if you want them. 'cause we sure don't!!!!!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

pm sent


----------

